

D is like native Python - xkarga00
http://bitbashing.io/2015/01/26/d-is-like-native-python.html

======
captaindiego
At the end of the article the author brings up that D is competing now with
Rust. Could anyone who has used both D and Rust comment on the advantages of
each?

------
alexcasalboni
It looks pretty cool! Do you happen to know any real website or webapp
developed with D or vibe.d?

